# Delta-Fargo



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Apparently Delta is organizing a chapter in FM. The meeting will be at Gander Mountain in the Gander Mnt. Lodge, Fargo, Nov 11-'04, 7PM. They will discuss waterfowl hunting and waterfowl issues.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Dick, I will be there!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Count me in!!!! 

Thanks for the info Dick!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i got a letter in the mail a week or so ago with that info. i plan on going. thanks for posting the info dick.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will see all of you there as well.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys can have fun talking about ducks. Ill be deer hunting HAHAA!!!
Wish I could be there. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3,
I forbid you to shoot birds over my decoys unless you help out on other stuff you little A-hole. :bop:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd like to be involved in some capacity in this...I got the letter in the mail as well. I will be out of town next week for work but I can help out at some level. Just keep me posted on details...


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm with duxnbux, I'll be back west hunting that weekend but would like to be involved somehow.

Thanks


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

TO: Fargo Moorhead Area Delta Members

FROM: Brad Hanson, Chapter Chairman
Fargo Moorhead Area Chapter Delta Waterfowl

DATE: November 3, 2004

SUBJECT: It's Time !!!!! Let's form a Great Chapter!!!!!

It's time we form a great Delta Waterfowl chapter here in our area. I know you are passionate about waterfowling and want to preserve and grow waterfowl populations for future hunting! Here is your chance to help in this great effort!

We are having an informal meeting to get to know the Delta members and look at getting our chapter on the map!

Where: Gander Mountain Fargo
Gander Mountain Lodge

Date: November 11, 2004

Time: 7:00 p.m.

Please join us at Gander Mountain and have a great time discussing waterfowl hunting and waterfowl issues. If you have any questions please feel free to contact Brad Hanson at 612-382-6041-c or 218-937-5778- h or Delta Waterfowl at 888-987-3695.

For the future of ducks and duck hunting! 

Thanks Dick for starting a message on the Forum!

Deltaboy


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm glad to see that the organizational Delta meeting in Fargo is also going to talk issues, not just habitat. Remember that HPC is coming up again in the session this winter and it will need all the support hunters can muster. Your legislators must be up to speed.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I wish I could attend but I will be busy butchering our deer Thursday. If anyone attending this works or attends NDSU minds grabbing materials for me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Simple,

If your interested in vol. for Delta, I will make sure you get the materials you need. I am sure more info will be posted about the meeting. Hope anyone interested shows up in Fargo! Currently, Delta has two chapters in North Dakota (Bismarck & Wilton) and soon Fargo!

Glad to see all the support!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep the new chapters rolling boyz....nice work!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I filled my deer tag so Ill be there..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

How did the meeting go for you guys?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Did I make a mistake. I thought the meeting was tonight. Nov 11 is tonight correct.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

My days are all focked up... I have been in Denver all week and my days are all screwed up. Yes, the meeting is tonight. Let me know how everything goes for you guys.

ST


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for those of you that attended the meeting. I hope that we were able to answer any questions. Everthough I grew up in this area I have only been back a few years and look forward to working with any and all that are interesting growing more ducks! There is so much potential for us to have the best chapter in the organization! We will keep you all informed of future activities and opportunities.

Brad Hanson
Delta Volunteer


----------

